# MCAT 2015 Marks



## hani883 (Jul 30, 2015)

is mcat 2015 easy or tough please everybody share his/her marks in mcat 2015 conducted by uhs today and also share the fsc part one marks


----------



## mnaq1995 (Oct 21, 2014)

got 742 
thought physics portion was really hard only got 25 correct there ruined my whole avrage


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Test was easy but cz of negative marking marks got really reduced....got 900 ...feeling hopeless


----------



## hani883 (Jul 30, 2015)

natelie your marks in matric and fsc part one or in both parts of fsc if u have already cleared your fsc


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

hani883 said:


> natelie your marks in matric and fsc part one or in both parts of fsc if u have already cleared your fsc


971 in metric but fsc still awaiting...... However in part 1 I have 474


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Got 922


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Dont know what to do


----------



## hani883 (Jul 30, 2015)

abdu.ar721 yart oneour marks in matric and fsc p

- - - Updated - - -

Abdul.ar 721 your marks in matric and fsc part one


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

abdul.ar721 said:


> Got 922


These r gud marks!

- - - Updated - - -

I got 6 more marks  didn't check the key well


----------



## chchattha (Sep 3, 2015)

*FMDC Preperations 2015*

please can any one tell me nts test of fmdc of biology portion is from which part of fsc couse mostly i mean human phyiology or etc


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

chchattha said:


> please can any one tell me nts test of fmdc of biology portion is from which part of fsc couse mostly i mean human phyiology or etc


NTs may include whole of the syllabus unlike UHS which focus on only human!


----------



## sadaqat792 (Sep 13, 2015)

Got 1004


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

I got 980. I'm an A levels student with 89.549% aggregate. AIMC probably right?


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

956 in MCAT, 922 in Fsc. and 842 in metric


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

905 in mcat. A level student. matric equivalence 804/900 and fsc equivalence 970. mcat ruined it for me.


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

AsadShahbaz said:


> I got 980. I'm an A levels student with 89.549% aggregate. AIMC probably right?


This is really great mA. you'll definitely get into aimc iA. good luck


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

Khizer Azeem said:


> 956 in MCAT, 922 in Fsc. and 842 in metric


your mcat marks are great. whats your aggregate?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

I got 963 in MCAT


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

pill said:


> This is really great mA. you'll definitely get into aimc iA. good luck


Thankyou so much.  Good luck to you too.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> I got 963 in MCAT


how did u end up having an aggregate of just 85.8% with these awesome marks in MCat!


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Natelie said:


> Bhatti1 said:
> 
> 
> > I got 963 in MCAT
> ...


Thanks to 865 marks in matric and 930 marks in fsc. Seriously speaking I was never hardworking or "always studying" kid until last 2 months when I prepared for MCAT with all my efforts. Not to mention my writing is awful too! But I have no guilty whatsoever about my aggregate because 85.82% are still awesome!


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

From JT right?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

AhmadT said:


> From JT right?


What does that mean???


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> Thanks to 865 marks in matric and 930 marks in fsc. Seriously speaking I was never hardworking or "always studying" kid until last 2 months when I prepared for MCAT with all my efforts. Not to mention my writing is awful too! But I have no guilty whatsoever about my aggregate because 85.82% are still awesome!


:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



Bhatti1 said:


> What does that mean???


i guess johar town kips?

- - - Updated - - -

he probably is asking where did u have ur prep?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Natelie said:


> Bhatti1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to 865 marks in matric and 930 marks in fsc. Seriously speaking I was never hardworking or "always studying" kid until last 2 months when I prepared for MCAT with all my efforts. Not to mention my writing is awful too! But I have no guilty whatsoever about my aggregate because 85.82% are still awesome!
> ...


I initially prepared entry test at kips campus Satellite town Rawalpindi but soon I realised that self study was better than giving awful kips tests. So in last 20 days I didn't go to academy and prepared entry test at home!


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

AsadShahbaz said:


> I got 980. I'm an A levels student with 89.549% aggregate. AIMC probably right?


From JT, right?

- - - Updated - - -



Bhatti1 said:


> I initially prepared entry test at kips campus Satellite town Rawalpindi but soon I realised that self study was better than giving awful kips tests. So in last 20 days I didn't go to academy and prepared entry test at home!


I apologise bro I wasn't talking to you


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

AhmadT said:


> From JT, right?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


and look at me.....making stuff by myself  silly!


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

AhmadT said:


> From JT, right?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


No Ahmad I graduated from Beaconhouse-Newlands.


----------

